# Cherokee 9mm?



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was in Academy today picking up some ammo, (They actually had a lot in stock!) and I saw this 9mm labeled Cherokee. It had the Magnum Research (Desert Eagle) label on it, but after doing some research online, I don't think they are the manufacturer. Does anybody know anything about this brand? The Academy sales guy got busy, so I didn't get to ask him about it, so I did some research when I got home. It's not listed on the Academy website, but I did find a few hits. It was kind of hit or miss, but I did turn up this link:

http://bultransmark.net/BULCherokee.htm

So, does anybody know anything about this brand? I don't know that I would actually buy one, but I did get curious about it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Aint seem those before. They look pretty cool though.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I found this doing a Google search...

*Israeli company Bul Ltd developed their new polymer-framed pistol (intended for security, civilian self-defense and sport markets) based on the Italian Tanfoglio line of pistols, themselves being a modification of the popular Cz-75 pistol. The Cherokee pistol retains the basic Cz-75 type action but has a polymer frame of "improved" shape, and is available in several modifications. Bul further improved the Cherokee line in 2005 with the introduction of a new frame design. The pistols are widely used by Israeli security agencies, as well as by several foreign police and military special operation services.

Cherokee pistols are short-recoil operated, locked breech pistols that use a modified Browning-type locking. The barrel is cammed in and out its locking recesses in the slide by a cam track cut into the barrel extension located below the breech. The frame is made from polymer, with the slide rails being on the inner side of the frame/outer side of the slide. Recent production Cherokee pistols have two types of frames - standard and G. type. The latter has a wider grip, which better suits shooters with large hands. An additional benefit of G model Cherokee pistols is they can accept an optional detachable shoulder stock which is installed using a hollow cavity in the bottom back of the (wider) grip. Frames of all current production Cherokee pistols are provided with an integral Picatinny type rail. Triggers are the double action type, with exposed hammers and frame-mounted safeties which permit "cocked and locked" carry while magazines are double stack design with 17 rd capacity.*


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I found that kind of info from some Russian site. I was just wondering if anyone had actually had handled one of these. It was fairly cheap, but the PX4 and Stoeger Cougar were similar in price. I think it was $399 or so. I liked the look of the Cherokee, but I'm not about to drop money on a gun I know nothing about.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Was it a cz-75 type pistol?


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Peacemaker said:


> Was it a cz-75 type pistol?


Yeah, it did look like a CZ. It was a bit confusing for me, since they had them side by side in the case. I had to do a double take to tell them apart.


----------

